# Battery Usage Brushless Motor



## kaug (Feb 28, 2004)

If I decide to go to a 17.5 brushless system and run Li-Po batteries. Will I get more
or less time out of my 20c 5000MAH ?


----------



## CustomWire (Jan 12, 2009)

5000 lipo run time depending on gearing probley around 30 mins give or take a few mins .. 

brushless motors use less then brushed . watch your temp and gear it right and it sould run good for ya


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

i got a 25c 5000mah with a 5.5 brushless and i get about 30 mins of run time. im geared at 85s 20p i think on a envader and my temp hits about 180 if im realy pushing it. but is im just playing around about haft speed the motor never get hot


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

shintastrife said:


> i got a 25c 5000mah with a 5.5 brushless and i get about 30 mins of run time. im geared at 85s 20p i think on a envader and my temp hits about 180 if im realy pushing it. but is im just playing around about haft speed the motor never get hot


hey shinta if ya see this iam wondering . what diff you have in that envader. i ran a 3.5 brushless and blew apart the diff lol ... that was on foums to lol nd reg rubber tires lol


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

I run VTA with 21.5 and 6 minute races uses under 600mah with a few practice laps. So in theory I can go almost 1 hour. Now a 17.5 will use a little more mah. Your milage may vary............


----------

